# Eugen Kapp (1908 - 1996)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

An Estonian Soviet composer, who embraced 'socialist realism'.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

